

Tell HN: I will build your grue-free MVP/POC for web, mobile, desktop or dungeon - gruebait
http://eatenbygrues.com/hire

======
gruebait
james@eatenbygrues.com

[https://github.com/gruebait](https://github.com/gruebait)

All projects include complimentary grue-delousing and a one-year supply of
torches.

------
eaten-by-grues
It is pitch black here.

